# Help with HID's install on a TT



## 98vdubya (Sep 22, 2005)

I have 2001 TT I want to install HID headlights one and was looking for suggestions as to how to go about that, I know on E-bay there are some kits for like 100 bucks and was wondering if they were any good or what my other options were, I have the projector headlights, its just the stock halogens are too dull for my liking. Please let me know what I can do!!!


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (98vdubya)*

So you have a spare set of projector housings or the car came with projectors but the stock bulbs are too dim? I wouldn't order projectors from ebay, I ordered a set a while back and the projectors were some cheap hackjob that I wouldn't even use for HIDs.


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]So you have a spare set of projector housings or the car came with projectors but the stock bulbs are too dim? I wouldn't order projectors from ebay, I ordered a set a while back and the projectors were some cheap hackjob that I wouldn't even use for HIDs.

reading > you.

I have 2001 TT I want to install HID headlights one and was looking for suggestions as to how to go about that, I know on E-bay there are some kits for like 100 bucks and was wondering if they were any good or what my other options were, *I have the projector headlights,* its just the stock halogens are too dull for my liking. Please let me know what I can do!!!

get an OEM hella or PIA HID kit, Philips also makes HID kits. cost more than $100.00 but worth the price.


----------



## Tiero (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (jettafan[atic])*

Why not do it properly and get the audi HID headlights ?


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (Tiero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tiero* »_Why not do it properly and get the audi HID headlights ?

pretty sure audi uses philips, if not its that german company Hella or something


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (dieselraver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselraver* »_
reading > you.


Yep, my bad. Totally read that wrong.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (jettafan[atic])*

i noticed you have 2 TT specific threads on the first page of TCL. maybe try TT specific forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98vdubya (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (98vdubya)*

Thanks guys, any place you suggest to buy the kit from?


----------



## enzo1187 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (runhopskipendub)*

HID install threads have become a weekly event around here.
I'll stick with the trend


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (enzo1187)*


----------



## IaMsUpErMaN (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (98vdubya)*

If you ask around http://www.ddmtuning.com/index...nt=85 will most likely be your answer.
If I remember correctly your going to want H1 bulbs for your low beams. Your highs are H7s I think but most people keep them stock for the ability to "flash". You might be able to relay them for a Low-on-with-high. pick up a set of 55w's and keep the Kelvin rating in between 4300k-600k for best light output.



_Modified by IaMsUpErMaN at 9:43 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## platinum_overcast (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (enzo1187)*

Alright, I'll be that guy. Lights that were originally designed for a halogen light source (whether reflective or projection optics) are different than lights that were designed for a HID light source. Full stop.
A drop in kit may fit. It may be made by a respectable company. It may look sort of OK shining on your garage, or in somebody's photo. It's still a bad idea, and will not work as designed. It's physics. You can't fight it.
Good options:
1. Better bulbs. Osram (not Sylvania) Silverstars for example.
2. OEM E-codes. Or Hella, or some other reputable company.
3. OEM HIDs
4. Retrofit some other OEM HID optics and light source.
Bad options:
1. Pretty much anything else.


----------



## IaMsUpErMaN (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (platinum_overcast)*

The only difference I can see in PN's is Right Hand Drive and Left Hand Drive.


















_Modified by IaMsUpErMaN at 10:17 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (IaMsUpErMaN)*

Just buy a kit from DDM tuning, comes with everything you need for cheap.
Perhaps add some angel eyes while you're at it


----------



## IaMsUpErMaN (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (Murderface)*

Eww, I think I just threw up a little. They always seem tacked on, unless its a factory bmw.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Perhaps add some angel eyes while you're at it


----------



## Live-Wire (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (98vdubya)*

Try relays, new bulbs and cleaning up the wiring connections first - on a 12V system it's easy to get a 1V drop... which equates to only 84% of full wattage at the bulb (to the obvious math guru's, not 91.6%... there's a couple of equations to do involving the resistance of the filament).
Going to a whiter bulb is an option (tho shorter lifespan).
I dislike drop-in HID kits. eBay some genuine HID lights for the car, or improve the halogen setup. HID drop in kits vary widely in quality.


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

If you already have the projector, you can probably get the rest of the parts cheap. You can get the ballasts pretty cheap on eBay I know, I had to replace one when I had my '01 TT. I'd probably go that route, just make sure they're aimed well unless you plan on sourcing all the stuff to add levelers as well.


----------



## tastypancakes (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_









I am not fan of angel eyes on anything else but a BMW, but Murderface's were very well done and subtle, looked really good in person, especially in the early morning/evening http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Help with HID's install on a TT (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Just buy a kit from DDM tuning, comes with everything you need for cheap.
Perhaps add some angel eyes while you're at it










Ugh.......


----------



## too_slow (May 10, 2006)

In a 'headlight performance test' article from R&T long long time ago, they rated the Audi TT HIDs to be inferior than stock halogens found on a Protege5. Would 'TSX' HID projectors fit in the Audi TT halogen housing?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (too_slow)*

Suit yourselves, they look tits on a TT IMO.

_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_
Ugh.......









You must have said that in reaction to this too










_Modified by Murderface at 3:10 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## IaMsUpErMaN (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (too_slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *too_slow* »_In a 'headlight performance test' article from R&T long long time ago, they rated the Audi TT HIDs to be inferior than stock halogens found on a Protege5. Would 'TSX' HID projectors fit in the Audi TT halogen housing? 

That would be light output, so either low Ballast output or xenon bulb output. Both could be corrected with a newer ballast and bulb set.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Suit yourselves, they look tits on a TT IMO.
You must have said that in reaction to this too









_Modified by Murderface at 3:10 PM 4-7-2010_

LOL. epic fail


----------

